# New call wins intermediate divison @ Macks Prairie wings



## dukman (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey guy's,
I went to the big fall festival this past weekend at Mack's Prairie wings (stuttgart, Ark ). SPAM duck calls sweep the contest. So of course I had to buy one for my self and try it out. Guy's the calls are very good.
Check out their website SPAM and try the SPAM series.
The owners of SPAM (the owners...you mean yourself?) told me that this was their first contest, and they blew the other guy's away by 65 points ( wow ) big difference....and of couse we'd say that about our calls. I just thought you guy's would like to know about these calls.

:spam:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

dukman,

Let's see.......three posts all about fowltalk calls......hmmmmmm!

:spam:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

IDIOT!!!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Checked out the fowltalk today. Man did that thing smell like a Hormel plant. Then I thought to myself "That thing must call pigs like mad" 
REEE REEEE REEEEE

And that reminded me of Deliverance.

Strange train of thought. But thats what you get for eating :spam:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Come on Guys you havn't given the fowltalk a fair chance. Blew one in the Dekes today. Best Snipe call on the market!! Also works great on those pesky SeaGulls! Havn't tried it on any of those ducks yet!

Not a big SPAM fan! :down:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This guys causing problems everywhere....

Can't believe I let this one go.

I've had to delete 13 SPAMS altogether on all of my sites thus far from this clown. Funny when he talks about himself in the 3rd person.


----------

